# psalmopoeus irminia bite report



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright guys. Got tagged by my first T last night so I thought I would share my experience with you. 
Been keeping T's for over 4 years now and this was my first bite. 

I was moving some 3cm slings last night into bigger pots so they had more room. I got a batch of 14 in the other day in little pots. 
So out of the 14 I'd say about 5 managed to make a break onto my arms. Iv stayed calm with all T's that have done this in the past. 
The last one I was moving decide it wasn't playing my game and ran up my arm towards my elbow. It sat there and as I moved a small catch cup towards it I felt a little sting. It then ran around to the other side of my elbow before I managed to get it in. They were all fine and none fell on the ground. 
After that I thought I may have been tagged. I couldn't see any blood or little holes on the side I felt the little sting on. However on the other side were I did catch it there was a little tiny hole with a spot of blood. 
Thinking nothing of it I put them all away and carried on watching my DVD. This all happens around 11pm. 
After about 10 minutes I noticed my arm felt a bit limp like I had slept on it. Decided that it was all in my head and carried on watching my film ( rock and rolla by the way)
That kept up for about an hour. After that I nipped out for a smoke. When I was sitting outside I noticed my thigh and knee on the same side (left side of body) were starting to hurt. That's when I realised I had been tagged. 
My leg felt like my arm, kinda like tooth ache. A dull pain. My knee felt like it was sized up a bit and when I straightened my leg my knee and hip cracked. This happen about 4 more times after that over the course of the next 2 hours. I took a 500mg co codamol at about 2am to see if that would help. 
I don't know if it did because I went to bed shortly after. 
Woke up this morning with no effects from it. 
If that's what a 3cm sling can do, I'd hate to get tagged by a 6" adult! 
Anyway just thought id share with you guys
All the best
Ben


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, pretty amazing isn't it.....I can't believe anyone would admit to watching something as terrible as Rock and Rolla... 

Nice to know this as I have to try and rehouse 11 of these little devils this week. Iteresting that such a small specimen could do that to you, nice report.


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

I liked rock and rolla. Intact I just looked then. I was actually watching Dirty Sanchez 2 jobs for the boyos. Haha.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Wow, pretty amazing isn't it.....I can't believe anyone would admit to watching something as terrible as Rock and Rolla...
> 
> Nice to know this as I have to try and rehouse 11 of these little devils this week. Iteresting that such a small specimen could do that to you, nice report.


 
Dont even sweat it Kris lol Mutley100 and myself rehomed 148 of these and there like pussycats  nothing to worry about muwhahahaha Nom Nom Nom :flrt:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> Dont even sweat it Kris lol Mutley100 and myself rehomed 148 of these and there like pussycats  nothing to worry about muwhahahaha Nom Nom Nom :flrt:


I re-homed a 5 inch female yesterday mate and saw the speed they're capable of first hand. Very pretty I must say! Glad her tube was pointing the right was, looked like I'd actually fired her out she was that quick!


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Great report,whilst mating these once I had a mature male run out the tub,jump on my hand and run up my arm onto my back where he stayed for a short while before coming back down the other arm into his tub.don't think my sphincter has been the same since


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty impressive for a 3cm sling. I always assumed that at that size they'd be unable to hurt you.



kris74 said:


> Wow, pretty amazing isn't it.....I can't believe anyone would admit to watching something as terrible as Rock and Rolla...
> 
> Nice to know this as I have to try and rehouse 11 of these little devils this week. Iteresting that such a small specimen could do that to you, nice report.


I liked Rock and Rolla...


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Vampire-guitarist said:


> Alright guys. Got tagged by my first T last night so I thought I would share my experience with you.
> Been keeping T's for over 4 years now and this was my first bite.
> 
> I was moving some 3cm slings last night into bigger pots so they had more room. I got a batch of 14 in the other day in little pots.
> ...


Alright ben , yeah i thought the same as hedgewitch that they couldnt hurt you that size , ah well now we know

i just got a 4 inch p.ornata and she's a fast little :censor: , gone for me twice already 

anyway how's tricks ?


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------

